# wap_supplicant info requested

## slatty1

rewrite rewrite

HARDWARE:

I tethered a huawei telephone to a laptop by usb and also by wifi hotspot generated from the mobile net.

ACTS:

gentoo liveDVD on the laptop saw the usb tether, as well as (sepparately) the hot spot.

But it sent the message,  ip cofiguration unavailable.

WISH:

I wish to have the tether passing the generated ip information from the telephone to the laptop.

I would also like to be able to install gentoo from the liveDVD, can I do this?

I would like to know  where to find a logfile reader. I presume dmesg is a log?

The hotspot uses wap2 can someone tell me what to do? I could not find anything usefull about wap_supplicant?

MESSAGE:

   (enp0s18u1u1) wired interface,,, IP config unavailable (similar for unwired conn.)

PLASMA MSG:

   dev failed ,

 failed to get secret,

 failed to require scan,

 failed to remove connection,

 failed to activate connection,

 conn. updated,

 failed to update conn. 

thankyou,

----------

## NeddySeagoon

slatty1,

Welcome to Gentoo.

For your tether,

```
dhcpcd enp0s18u1u1
```

should set up the interface.

Be aware that the interface name enp0s18u1u1, depends on which USB port you use for tethering.

WiFi set up is harder on the Gentoo side.  You need to configure wpa_supplicant with a secret shared with your phone, and a few other things.

 *slatty1 wrote:*   

> I would also like to be able to install gentoo from the liveDVD, can I do this? 

 You can do this but its not a good idea.

Gentoo is not a binary distro.  Installing following the handbook teaches the skills you will need to maintain your install.

dmesg is the kernels ring buffer.  Unless you use systemd, logs are text files. Read them with commands like head, tail, less or any text editor.

----------

